# ASK: DVI And Philips TVs



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

Is anybody having problems with DVI cable to Philipps TVs? My TV will only accept a 480p signal over the DVI cable. When I switch to 1080i all I get is staticy lines. When I use component and 1080i I get a good picture. What is going on? Bad receptor on TV? Bad output on 811? Appreciate any input.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Please let me know the model number of your Philips display.

Thanks


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Please let me know the model number of your Philips display.
> 
> Thanks


Model is 55PP9502


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

seadoo said:


> Model is 55PP9502


This may be difficult for you to answer, as you may have thrown the package away, are you using a DVI-D or DVI-A, DVI-I, etc?

Go here to see the difference and brief explainations.

In the mean time I am checking if any reports of DVI issues with your model exist, with the holiday this may not get done this week.

Jason


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> This may be difficult for you to answer, as you may have thrown the package away, are you using a DVI-D or DVI-A, DVI-I, etc?
> 
> Go here to see the difference and brief explainations.
> 
> ...


We are using a DVI-D Dual Link. Thing is it worked when we first hooked up. There was something mentioning a HDCP Flag having been turned off. Does that have any bearing?


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

seadoo said:


> We are using a DVI-D Dual Link. Thing is it worked when we first hooked up. There was something mentioning a HDCP Flag having been turned off. Does that have any bearing?


There is a web site that addresses this problem....believe it or not in their glossary.

Basically they claim that DVI-HDCP is a format that is up for grabs [among others] to be adopted in the final setup for HDTV in the next few years.
What I understand is, this format will prevent anyone from copying a program to a dvr or other recorders. :nono2: Go to this website and look up in their glossary HDCP. Follow their instructions to see DVI-HDCP....you will not be happy, if this format is adopted.  
Also on this web site is information on setting up a HDTV receiver when using DVI-HDCP connections to receive HD reception . It explains how to setup [shutting down and rebooting etc.] some kind of electronic handshake between the HDTV receiver and the corresponding hardware.

go to: http://hdtvpub.com/


----------



## John Silver (Feb 5, 2005)

Exact same problem. I've recently connected a DVI receiver to my Philips 55pp9502 using the DVI port, and cannot get the TV to accept anything other than 480P. If I shoot it 1080i, I get out-of-sync lines. This TV has worked fine in 1080i using the RGB inputs or the RGBHV inputs. But, I paid a premium for "DVI" when I bought this set, knowing that some day I'd get a DVI high definition receiver. That day is here, and I'm suspecting that I wasted money.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

There might be a HDCP controller upgrade available from Philips. Depending on how much the fix costs, you may want to stick the component. Since you have an analog TV, I don’t think the picture improvement from DVI will be that great.


----------



## John Silver (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Bear. Agreed, I'm sure there is no difference in picture quality, but my worry is that, in 3 years, when DVI is required for full resolution on some programs, I won't have it availalbe, and after spending the extra money, I should.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Normally if the HDCP flag is enabled there is an error from the program delivery. That's still scheduled for July of this year. Start calling you congressman about the delivery industry overstepping the bound of the 'fair use' policy


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

John Silver said:


> Thanks Bear. Agreed, I'm sure there is no difference in picture quality, but my worry is that, in 3 years, when DVI is required for full resolution on some programs, I won't have it availalbe, and after spending the extra money, I should.


Word is HD DVDs will require DVI that supports HDCP. Analog will only be 480p


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

olgeezer said:


> Normally if the HDCP flag is enabled there is an error from the program delivery. That's still scheduled for July of this year. Start calling you congressman about the delivery industry overstepping the bound of the 'fair use' policy


You were thinking of the Broadcast flag, HDCP is for encrypting DVI


----------

